# amtrak portrayals in tv/film



## amamba (Feb 1, 2014)

I know the topic often comes up when amtrak/train travel is portrayed in tv and movies.

I was flipping through the channels this afternoon when I happened upon the episode of "sex and the city" when Samantha and Carrie take the train from NYC to California. It is kind of hilarious. While there are some inaccuracies (coach/sleeper car exteriors), color of uniforms and the color of the upholstery in the car, the substance is kind of accurate. 

I realize that perhaps the demographics of this board mean that most of you haven't seen this episode or this show - but look it up if you want to be amused.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 1, 2014)

Was their train on time?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2014)

I bet they connected in STL and took the Empire Sunset - right? :huh:


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember that episode, but not very many details. Now I want to watch it again.  I don't see it on Netflix Instant View, so I'll check Hulu, etc when I get home.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 1, 2014)

They left New York from Grand Central Terminal, so right away, you know devotion to accuracy wasn't key to the show. It was good for some laughs, however.


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 1, 2014)

I was amused to see Amtrak portrayed in the movie "Dark Shadows" and reasonably well, to boot. During the opening credits, one of the main characters is taking Amtrak from NYC to the fictional town of "Collinsville" in Maine. Scenes of the _Downeaster_ traveling through the northeast are used, even though the train did not exist in the late 1970's era the movie takes place in. They did, however, get the interior and platform shots of the train dead-on for the era, including the orange and brown AmFleet interiors, white linen headrest covers with the embroidered "pointless arrow" Amtrak logos, and even the red bell-bottomed Amtrak OBS uniforms.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 1, 2014)

There's been some discussion of Amtrak portrayals in this thread over in the Non-Rail Transportation section.

Also coming to mind is "(500) Days of Summer," which accurately portrays the Pacific Surfliner.

Available on Netflix instant streaming is the 1979 TV-movie "Disaster on the Coastliner," which, although they don't use the name "Amtrak" (and although the depiction of railroad procedures is somewhat inaccurate), includes plenty of scenes of late-1970s Amtrak equipment, shot in and around Los Angeles.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Feb 1, 2014)

The train scene from Trading Places, they applied painted butch paper over the windows of standard Amfleet coach to make it a baggage car. Also they are in a sleeping compartment.

 quality is terrible I know.


----------



## amamba (Feb 1, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> I bet they connected in STL and took the Empire Sunset - right? :huh:


They actually didn't connect but they did say that it took three nights. At one point Carrie says that they are in Oklahoma.


----------



## amamba (Feb 1, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I remember that episode, but not very many details. Now I want to watch it again.  I don't see it on Netflix Instant View, so I'll check Hulu, etc when I get home.


If you have HBO go you can watch it.


----------



## NE933 (Feb 1, 2014)

The Trading Spaces train scene: an E60 transforms into an AEM7.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 1, 2014)

NE933 said:


> The Trading Spaces train scene: an E60 transforms into an AEM7.


You'll also notice there is an Amfleet Baggage Car but as AlanB pointed out if you "slow roll" that scene you'll see the flutter of paper over the windows to make an Amfleet Coach look like a Bag. Of course that car plays an important role.


----------



## benjibear (Feb 1, 2014)

Trading Spaces is on Netflix. I just watched the opening and it appears it is set in Philadelphia. Opening scenes include SEPTA surface trolley line, what I beleive is the Market Franford subway/elevated, exterior shots of Suburban Station, City Hall, The Schukill expressway (with the Amtrak station yard in the far background), and othe Philadelphia sites. Will be watching the whole thing soon.


----------



## abcnews (Feb 1, 2014)

The movie "Crazy Heart" with Jeff Bridges has a great scene of him driving along by what appears to be the Southwest Chief - I think he waves to the train…

It was shot at what looks to be sunrise or sunset, either early morning or late afternoon. Golden lighting with the sun at a low angle. I assume they knew the schedule and they must have waited for the train to pass by at about the right moment. Maybe they had a lookout - a scout with a scanner? Or maybe Amtrak provided a "run by" train, but hard to imagine pulling that off in Arizona or New Mexico. Unless it was shot in California, and they maybe used an available Sunset Limited consist for a movie run-by.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 1, 2014)

benjibear said:


> Trading Spaces is on Netflix. I just watched the opening and it appears it is set in Philadelphia. Opening scenes include SEPTA surface trolley line, what I beleive is the Market Franford subway/elevated, exterior shots of Suburban Station, City Hall, The Schukill expressway (with the Amtrak station yard in the far background), and othe Philadelphia sites. Will be watching the whole thing soon.


Yes, most of the film takes place in Philadelphia. The Amtrak scenes are in the last third.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## JoeRids (Feb 1, 2014)

The interior shots of that "compartment" everyone was sitting in was likely done in the studio as to my knowledge no Amtrak sleeping car or compartment has ever looked like that. It appears there are seats for 6 facing one another a la a European style day train.

Merry new year!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 1, 2014)

There is an episode of _*The Rockford Files*_ where he is trying to stash someone from the Syndicate and ends up at an Amtrak station with a classic Heritage consist headed up by an SDP-40.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 1, 2014)

_Trading Places_ is one of my all-time favorite movies. 

Here's a scene from another movie I love, _Love Jones_. It's set in Chicago and features the city pretty heavily. It also has a great soundtrack if you're into jazz and blues.

The first two minutes of the clip feature Union Station and Amtrak. He's running through the station to catch her train. The escalator he runs down is the main escalator from the food court down to the South Concourse. Since Nina is heading to NYC, and it's a single-level train, I assume he's running after the LSL. I can't speak to the paint scheme or seat color/fabric authenticity, but if it helps, the movie was released in 1999.

Bonus shot: Metra loco in the background after the train leaves the station. I also love all of the fog they use for dramatic effect. 

http://youtu.be/YXcg9MIkqMM


----------



## Gingee (Feb 1, 2014)

How about the Lucy Show where they go to California? Probably not Amtrak but gad they look big and different inside.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Aloha

I can not think of the film tittle. It is one of the comedy films with 12 kids. But the story line is the young boy runs away by train from Chicago to someplace in Ohio, also forget city. The train filmed starts in Las Angeles Union Station, with a sign reading Chicago over the ramp, and arrives at (I think) Santa Ana, as the other Ohio city.

Obviously the movie is just so so but it is fun to watch.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 2, 2014)

Whoa. This is a huge list.

http://www.railserve.com/trainmovies/


----------



## afigg (Feb 2, 2014)

What I would be interested in whether there are any recent (within, say, the last 15 to 20 years) movies or TV shows that show the stations and trains on the NEC. At least with some degree of accuracy. I know a number of movies and TV shows have had scenes shot in DC Union Station, but I get the impression that most of them are using the station as a backdrop with some making references to taking the train to go someplace. The reason I bring this up is I have seen TV shows and movies nominally set in DC, Philly, NYC, or Boston where characters travel in or between the cities but it is obvious that the script writer(s) and producers who likely live in LA have little understanding of the geographical distances involved or that people can take a train between the cities.

Instead, the show or movie has wacky things like the characters flying between downtown Philly and NYC or they drive from DC to NYC in an hour. Or if the movie/TV show acknowledges that the NEC exists, characters are supposed to be on an Acela or Regional, the train in the background or in interior scenes is obviously a commuter train, probably one in Toronto.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2014)

Hollywood using LAX as CHI?  Say it ain't so!

How about a train leaving WAS - with a Surfliner in the background.


----------



## Big Iron (Feb 2, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> _Trading Spaces_ is one of my all-time favorite movies.
> 
> Here's a scene from another movie I love, _Love Jones_. It's set in Chicago and features the city pretty heavily. It also has a great soundtrack if you're into jazz and blues.
> 
> ...


The last car of the train is a cab car like what is used on the Keystones. I can't recall, in that era, what trains used them in/out of Chicago. The seat fabric looks like its from a 1990's era Superliner.


----------



## Big Iron (Feb 2, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Hollywood using LAX as CHI?  Say it ain't so!
> 
> How about a train leaving WAS - with a Surfliner in the background.


An episode of NCIS used LAX as WAS.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 2, 2014)

There was some Steven Seagal jalopy several years ago where terrorists overran a train going through the Rockies. The train appeared to be Superliner equipment but unlike anything Amtrak has since it was all high luxury. It actually wasn't too bad a movie, especially the big train wreck on the bridge at the end.


----------



## bgiaquin (Feb 2, 2014)

Two movies I have seen with Amtrak: "Chain Reaction" with Keanu Reeves and Morgan Freeman. There is a scene at Chicago Union Station where a girl is waiting by a train of Amfleets. "Abduction" with Taylor Lautner. A fictional train train from Pittsburgh to Omaha. They used Heritage coaches owned by the Friends of the 261.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 2, 2014)

"Witness" with Harrison Ford. Don't recall the train in the opening scene, but do recall using 30th Street Station.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 2, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> NE933 said:
> 
> 
> > The Trading Spaces train scene: an E60 transforms into an AEM7.
> ...


Um, I didn't point anything out. :unsure: That was North Coast Hiawatha who pointed that out. 



benjibear said:


> Trading Spaces is on Netflix.





SarahZ said:


> _Trading Spaces_ is one of my all-time favorite movies.


Um, the movie is Trading Places with a "P". That's the one starring Eddie Murphy & Dan Aykroyd.

Trading Spaces, with an "S", was a TV show were people redecorated each other's apartments or something like that.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 2, 2014)

"The Verdict" has a couple of scenes filmed at Boston South Station.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## bgiaquin (Feb 2, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> "Witness" with Harrison Ford. Don't recall the train in the opening scene, but do recall using 30th Street Station


It probably was what we know today as the Keystone. It had a good shot of a phase II F40.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 2, 2014)

AlanB said:


> Um, I didn't point anything out. :unsure: That was North Coast Hiawatha who pointed that out.


Actually you did a few years ago when I asked about this in a similar discussion. I was recalling that (and usually I cannot remember what I did yesterday  )


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 2, 2014)

AlanB said:


> Um, the movie is Trading Places with a "P". That's the one starring Eddie Murphy & Dan Aykroyd.
> 
> Trading Spaces, with an "S", was a TV show were people redecorated each other's apartments or something like that.


 Oh my gosh. I can't believe I did that. That's what I get for typing in a hurry.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 2, 2014)

Big Iron said:


>


I really wish they'd bring back those "wings". I've used them on airplanes, and they make it so much easier to sleep. I get a crick in my neck/back if I try to lean against the window, and it would give the aisle person something to lean against as well.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 2, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Um, the movie is Trading Places with a "P". That's the one starring Eddie Murphy & Dan Aykroyd.
> ...


Sarah, you can get him back. He made a typo in his post.


----------



## Boo (Feb 2, 2014)

The 2003 remake of "The Italian Job" with Mark Wahlberg and Charlize Theron features scenes filmed at LA Union Station (as itself), along with some train equipment including what I'm assuming is a cargo carrier for transporting automobiles, and the final scene is set aboard a Pacific Parlour Car (not sure if it was filmed on an actual PPC or if they recreated it on a soundstage, but it looks like the real thing to me).


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 2, 2014)

This week's "Big Bang Theory" takes place on a train. It's no secret Sheldon loves trains. He talks about them throughout the series.

Anyway, this appears to have been shot on the Napa Valley Wine Train. We were on it last June. That, or they did a fabulous job recreating the interior.

http://youtu.be/E1og6pzTcS4

Oops. Wrong "trains in TV/movies" thread. I don't think they're trying to say this one is Amtrak.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 2, 2014)

There was a "Big Bang Theory" episode from several seasons ago where they were taking the Coast Starlight from L.A. to the Bay Area -- yes, it was mentioned by name, and much of the dialogue seemed accurate (it was obvious the writers had done good research), but whatever they used for the interior shots looked nothing like a Superliner coach.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 2, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> There was a "Big Bang Theory" episode from several seasons ago where they were taking the Coast Starlight from L.A. to the Bay Area -- yes, it was mentioned by name, and much of the dialogue seemed accurate (it was obvious the writers had done good research), but whatever they used for the interior shots looked nothing like a Superliner coach.


I remember that one. They met Summer Glau.  The interior of the car was red, yes?

I just checked our Wine Train pictures, and it appears I was wrong. The seats in our pictures were covered with a patterned, tapestry fabric, not the gold fabric on the chairs in the trailer. The curtains were different too.


----------



## Big Iron (Feb 2, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Big Iron said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I know what you mean, like the VIA coach seats


----------



## NE933 (Feb 2, 2014)

"Midnight Run" has Robert DiNiro and Charles Grodin riding in a genuine (I'm sure it is a real Heritage sleeper) bedroom for a significant part of the movie. A pair of F40 diesels power the train and the movie came out in 1988.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 3, 2014)

There was an episode of _Fringe_ where a few scenes were purportedly set in 30th Street Station. It clearly wasn't 30th Street Station _at all_.

There was also an episode of _Castle_ where the body was supposedly found in the bathtub by NYP. I actually screamed at my screen when I saw it, given that the yard in question was full of Superliners and California Cars (though there was a stainless steel PV also visible in the background).


----------



## Karl1459 (Feb 3, 2014)

Murder She Wrote: "South By Southwest"

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD8QtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dp8SCqr5tjDM&ei=9-nvUuWsA8XroASV6YEQ&usg=AFQjCNGp1m4Jyo0YMwAUADBxVbjuQh1Z7g


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 3, 2014)

Anderson said:


> There was an episode of _Fringe_ where a few scenes were purportedly set in 30th Street Station. It clearly wasn't 30th Street Station _at all_.


I just watched the entire run of "Fringe" on Netflix over the past couple of months, and I don't remember 30th Street being a location -- I do remember scenes supposedly taking place at South Station (Boston) and Penn Station (Newark). No mention of Amtrak, though, and they used a fake name for the commuter train service in Boston.

If I recall correctly, the first season was filmed in New York, and the rest of the series was filmed in Vancouver.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 5, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> trainman74, on 03 Feb 2014 - 5:30 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The episode in question involved the soldiers who were being used as human bombs to take out information that was being passed to the Observers.


----------



## buddy559 (Feb 6, 2014)

I just saw a commercial for the Big Bang Theory. This evenings episode features the cast taking "the love train"


----------



## lionelhoguy (Feb 6, 2014)

Karl1459 said:


> Murder She Wrote: "South By Southwest"
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD8QtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dp8SCqr5tjDM&ei=9-nvUuWsA8XroASV6YEQ&usg=AFQjCNGp1m4Jyo0YMwAUADBxVbjuQh1Z7g


I ended sitting up to watch the Murder She Wrote. I forgot how much I liked that show. Too bad Netflix only goes up to 1995, that is from the 1997 season.


----------



## the Other Mike (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, NOT Amtrak but in White Christmas they take SP from florida to New York ? And when did a room open up on an angle ( other than to fit the scene )


----------



## pianocat (Feb 6, 2014)

That "Big Bang Theory" episode is on right now here in midwest. I want to know which AU'er is playing the Amtrak train geek!!


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 6, 2014)

That episode was hilarious! I won't say anything since it hasn't aired on the West Coast yet (and some people might be watching it on CBS' website tomorrow if they don't have cable).


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 6, 2014)

Somebody on this show's writing staff knows about trains.


----------



## saturn04 (Feb 6, 2014)

Amtrak is in an early episode of The Office, Dwight and Micheal are on a train that is pretty clearly Amtrak colours and patterns


----------



## Ted Bell (Feb 6, 2014)

In season 2 of Prison Break, the fugitives are fleeing Illinois and their destination is Utah. There is a scene on a train, looks a lot like an Amtrak Superliner.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> That episode was hilarious! I won't say anything since it hasn't aired on the West Coast yet (and some people might be watching it on CBS' website tomorrow if they don't have cable).


We're just watching it now, the knowitall rail fan is awesome!!!!
Edit: "My boyfriend's off playing choo-choo with a weirdo"! For the record, you guys are now "the weirdo".


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 6, 2014)

Brent gave me pointed looks all the way through that episode. I pretended I couldn't see him.


----------



## edjbox (Feb 9, 2014)

The Recruit (2003) heavily featured a chase scene through Washington Union Station and even through an Acela Express (99.9% sure not a soundstage)


----------



## edjbox (Feb 22, 2014)

Under Armour commercial w/Brandon Jacobs filmed at Sunnyside yard with a mix of Amtrak and NJT equipment in the background

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HWHs2MtSRM


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't like. I don't think they should be showing someone running along tracks, especially in a yard with so many tracks & trains.


----------



## bgiaquin (Feb 22, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Don't like. I don't think they should be showing someone running along tracks, especially in a yard with so many tracks & trains.


I do not care how popular or famous that guy is, he should not be trespassing.


----------



## MiRider (Feb 22, 2014)

Does a music video count?

A little background...
Happy is Pharrell's fun, engaging, hit song from the movie Despicable Me 2
He made a 24 hour (!) video of the 4 minute long song with a lot of different types of people, young and old, taking turns dancing through the streets and landmarks of L.A.each time.the song rotates - Pharrell is in there once in a while too.
If you're a hater, don't waste your time complaining about the song to me because I love it, I also love watching all of the people - it makes me,.. happy 

Anyway....
I had no idea how beautiful LAX is! I'm looking forward to making it there soon.

There is an hour's worth of LAX inside and outside on the video.
Lots of Amtrak signage too but, alas, no trains  
I was hoping to see a Conductor or SCA dance too, but no. 

So...
If you're interested, *the LAX footage starts in the middle of the 9:56 am block* (around 9:58) with the pretty girl dancing in the street *and ends at 10:56 am* with a guy in a courtyard.

Is the guy with the red sweater vest and bow tie a member here?  He's awesome, btw.

Pharrell's 24 Hours of Happy Video


----------



## Anderson (Feb 23, 2014)

To put this in one place, I saw another episode of Fringe. Setting aside the soundstage/exterior comedy, it looks like the _Fringe_-verse MBTA ("MassTrack") managed to outdo the _Jersey_ _Builder_ with the _Boston Canadian_.

(Because the episode was shot in Vancouver, they used Pacific Central Station as a stand-in for Boston South Station, and as a result a bunch of VIA equipment got to act as the ersatz MBTA equipment. There was also a honorable appearance of what seemed to be Pullman Gallery Cars onsite as well...probably still sitting in the yard from when they were changing out the West Coast Express cars. It was funny, though...one of the night-time scenes showed the _Canadian_ pulling out, Park Car taking up the rear.)


----------



## edjbox (Feb 23, 2014)

Sure music vids count, at least for me.

Watch the end of Bruno Mars "grenade" music video. At the very end a Pacific Surfliner with f40 cab 90208 can be seen


----------



## edjbox (Feb 23, 2014)

MORE MOVIES:

Head of State with Bernie Mac here with the slap scene with Amtrak Acela Capstone phase V paint scheme amfleet cars http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/850117/

Atlas Shrugged part 1- Tagney takes the train from New York to Philadelphia; however as this is a low budget film, the Northeast Corridor is not shown, instead a Metra train in the sunset is shown, as well as what appears to be an Amtrak Midwest type train (although in both cases the names are not shown but one can still identify them)

Oceans 12- Danny Ocean (George Clooney) can be seen walking in an Amtrak horizon car when trying to get home quickly at the beginning of the movie

Dark Knight- various Amtrak Midwest Horizon cars can be seen, one seen when an high ranking criminal's chauffeur is shot by Two-Face and crashes and flips the car

Disaster on the Coastliner- Amtrak is the main star of this movie, along with William Shatner. Although movie based on west coast, it was filmed in Connecticut

Live and Die in LA- a lot of freight and passenger scenes during a long car chase scene, Amtrak P30CHs, F40s, Santa Fe switchers, Superliners, Cotton Belt, and more, as well as LA Union Station

ANOTHER TV SHOW

American Horror Story: Coven- various scenes


----------



## roadman3313 (Feb 23, 2014)

MiRider said:


> Does a music video count?
> 
> A little background...
> 
> ...


I heard the song so many times on the radio recently that I had to look it up tonight. I guess it made it up to the number 1 single on iTunes and on the Billboard Top 100. Watching the music video an hour at a time... Saw the Union Station portion... they really go all around the station. It seems they filmed in the middle of the waiting room with the general public in the background (probably wondering what the heck is going on) so If you were waiting in the station the day they filmed you might see yourself in the video!! Each person was only given one take to perform whatever they wanted so some of it came out in an interesting way. Most auditioned to be in the video ahead of time and a few celebs were selected, however a few individuals were cast on the spot as well. The concept of a 24-hour long music video is interesting but from what I have seen thus far it seems like a somewhat interesting concept. The times of the day listed on the clock on the video pretty much match the time they were recorded.

But back to trains... it was nice they included Union Station including the background ads for Amtrak but alas... no actual trains


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 23, 2014)

Speaking of music videos the band HIM filmed their music video wings of a butterfly at laus but no trains. Amtrak was in the movie cheaper by the dozen and Garfield the movie.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2014)

bgiaquin said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like. I don't think they should be showing someone running along tracks, especially in a yard with so many tracks & trains.
> ...


Why exactly do you think he's trespassing?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 23, 2014)

RyanS said:


> bgiaquin said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


He may have permission to be on the tracks to film the commercial, but his "character" is trespassing. Unless train yards allow people to jog in their yards.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 23, 2014)

edjbox said:


> Dark Knight- various Amtrak Midwest Horizon cars can be seen, one seen when an high ranking criminal's chauffeur is shot by Two-Face and crashes and flips the car


Here's a good shot. The train would have been just a couple minutes from CUS:







This isn't Amtrak, but Millennium Station hosts the South Shore Line and (some of the) Metra trains:


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 23, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Here's a good shot. The train would have been just a couple minutes from CUS:


That angle looks awfully familiar. Here's the AU gang arriving for the Chicago shop tour at the Gathering.


----------



## edjbox (Feb 23, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a good shot. The train would have been just a couple minutes from CUS:
> ...


Dark Knight scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOOjM08zH5o


----------



## Ted Bell (Feb 23, 2014)

Watched Better Off Dead last night. No trains. Watching 3 o'clock High tonight. Will return and report.


----------



## guest (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe it was mentioned, only skimmed the thread, but the movie "Perfect Murder" -- Michael Douglas in a sleeping compartment of an Amtrak, near the end of the movie.


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 25, 2014)

Movies:

Karate Kid Part III - Mr. Miyagi's shop is located along a set of railroad tracks. Two scenes in the movie has an Amtrak going by in the background.

Planes, Trains and Automobiles - The train that breaks down. I noticed that on the backs of the seats there are the light blue head rest covers and I think I make out the Amtrak logo.

Rain Man (not sure if this was mentioned) - closing scene when Ray and the attorney head back to Chicago from Los Angeles.

War of the Roses (not sure if it's Amtrak) - Michael Douglas and Danny DeVito ride the train back from the E.R.

City Slickers 2 (again not sure if it's Amtrak) - Billy Crystal and Daniel Stern ride to Billy's home in New Rochelle from New York.

TV Shows:

The Sopranos: In a couple episodes there are short glimpses. I think one of them, Tony is standing there smoking a cigar and an Amtrak passes by in the background.

Family Ties - Premiere of season four, when Alex chases after Ellen after he discovers he's in love with her after she becomes engaged.


----------



## edjbox (Feb 25, 2014)

tim54449 said:


> Movies:
> 
> Karate Kid Part III - Mr. Miyagi's shop is located along a set of railroad tracks. Two scenes in the movie has an Amtrak going by in the background.
> 
> ...


For Planes, Trains and Automobiles, the logo looked like Amtrak but the Amtrak name and brand were not used because the train is portrayed in a negative light


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 25, 2014)

edjbox said:


> tim54449 said:
> 
> 
> > Movies:
> ...


Correct. This happens in many movies, just wasn't sure in PTA. I know it happened as well in Silver Streak, which they renamed AmRoad.


----------



## Roots (Feb 26, 2014)

Watched Michael Palins Around The World in 80 Days last night, is that the California Zephyr he is on?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vFvFmxL2aA about 5.5 mins in.


----------



## iggy (Feb 26, 2014)

An episode of the new series Horseplayers on Esquire Network - handicapper Matt Bernier is shown boarding an Amtrak train. I couldn't make out which one - but I'd assume it was an east coast route do to where he lives and was heading.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just discovered that in "Close Encounters of a Third Kind" when the lead character played by Richard Dreyfuss is attempting to help his son with a math problem, he uses his model train set to demonstrate a way to figure out the question which has to do with fractions. He ends up using, as part of the demonstration, an Amtrak model engine.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Mar 6, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned Superman 1? (I read most of the posts and scanned others and didn't see it) Train Web's route guide for the SWC says this about an area between Lamy and Albuquerque:

Oritz Mountains: Look in the distance to your right, and you can see these mountains, site of one of the country's first gold mines, opened in 1830. The whitish tailings from the mines are still visible. Scenes from the movie Superman featuring Amtrak® were shot along this stretch of rail line.


----------



## Dan O (Mar 7, 2014)

iggy said:


> An episode of the new series Horseplayers on Esquire Network - handicapper Matt Bernier is shown boarding an Amtrak train. I couldn't make out which one - but I'd assume it was an east coast route do to where he lives and was heading.


I thought he got on the Desert Wind in LA and it hooked up with the Calif Zephyr. That was pretty good in that over 20 mins was about his trip on Amtrak. Seems like he crossed Cajon Pass, not the Sierra Nevada mtns.


----------



## FormerOBS (Mar 8, 2014)

The Steven Segal movie was "Dark Territory", and it had some really fun gaffes. Of course it wasn't called an Amtrak train, but it used Superliners, and who else uses those? Segal had to get from one car to another without going through the sliding end doors, so he used some nonexistent passageway to access the ventilation system and squeezed through some passages that, in reality, are big enough for air to get through, but not a man. Maybe a rabbit could get through. To me, the highlight was the look of dread on one actor's face when he said he was afraid all the gasoline in the diesel locomotives might explode. That was just too precious!


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Mar 8, 2014)

FormerOBS said:


> The Steven Segal movie was "Dark Territory", and it had some really fun gaffes. Of course it wasn't called an Amtrak train, but it used Superliners, and who else uses those? Segal had to get from one car to another without going through the sliding end doors, so he used some nonexistent passageway to access the ventilation system and squeezed through some passages that, in reality, are big enough for air to get through, but not a man. Maybe a rabbit could get through. To me, the highlight was the look of dread on one actor's face when he said he was afraid all the gasoline in the diesel locomotives might explode. That was just too precious!


The cars were actually rebuilt from SP commuter cars by Colorado Rail Car specifically for the movie.


----------



## FormerOBS (Mar 8, 2014)

No kidding? To tell the truth I didn't look at them that closely & assumed most of the interior shots were done on a sound stage anyway. The film is a hoot!


----------



## jimhudson (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey,the Hero can always do impossible things in Movies! LOL And if there was gas in the diesel tanks the train was probably serviced by the Chicago Yard Crew!


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 19, 2014)

Karl1459 said:


> Murder She Wrote: "South By Southwest"
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD8QtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dp8SCqr5tjDM&ei=9-nvUuWsA8XroASV6YEQ&usg=AFQjCNGp1m4Jyo0YMwAUADBxVbjuQh1Z7g


I just started watching it on Netflix. I watched the first two episodes (an extended pilot), and I was surprised/pleased at just how much they featured Amtrak.  Part of me wonders if that was Angela Lansbury, the writers, or a bit of both. In a couple of scenes, someone offers to book a flight or car for her, and she waves them off and says, "Oh, no. I'm perfectly fine on the train," and, "Nonsense. I'll take a train." You get a sense it's her favorite way to travel.

The logo was clearly visible on the side of the train in almost every shot, and there was a scene on the train in which it appeared Jessica was sitting in BC (the seats were leather). You could see the seat numbers, seat checks, etc.

I'm not sure which train she was on. The cars looked like Amcans, and she was supposedly leaving NYC, but the tracks were above-ground. She's from Maine, but she told the conductor to just "check her bags through to Boston and [she'd] pick them up there," when she had to run off of that train and catch a different one (to solve the murder, of course!)


----------



## Cina (Apr 19, 2014)

The hilarious movie "Away We Go" includes train travel, someone more experienced will have to answer whether it's Amtrak equipment; I'd think given the setting it'd have to be!


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 19, 2014)

Cina said:


> The hilarious movie "Away We Go" includes train travel, someone more experienced will have to answer whether it's Amtrak equipment; I'd think given the setting it'd have to be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the movie synopsis, they had to take a train from Tucson, AZ to Madison, WI. That would be Superliner equipment, and that doesn't look like a current Superliner.

They may have used a different train car, though, perhaps one leased/purchased for the movie? The bunks they sleep in don't look anything like a roomette I'm familiar with.


----------



## Cina (Apr 19, 2014)

Good point; the outside shot of the cars definitely don't look like superliner cars.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 19, 2014)

According to what I could dig up on IMDB, the car they boarded was an Amfleet car.


----------



## TraneMan (Apr 20, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Karl1459 said:
> 
> 
> > Murder She Wrote: "South By Southwest"
> ...


I will have to check this out.


----------



## bobnjulie (Apr 20, 2014)

The train is deceased but you see the Amtrak logo in the third Transformers - Dark Side of the Moon.... when they are trying to get to Chicago.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 24, 2015)

Chugging through more Fringe, Pacific Central also got to stand in for _two_ Newark Penn Stations (paralell universes). In the alternate universe, they even mimiced the font/color of the neon "Pacific Central" to say "Springsteen Station"...which was a nifty easter egg for me. It was done both outside and inside (I think the capuccino bar in the show is either in the same place as or next to the sushi bar there IRL). There were all sorts of hilarious giveaways (bilingual signs on the bathrooms, for example)...but due to the nature of the show a surprising amount actually fit (Skytrain tracks standing in for PATH, for example).


----------



## tim49424 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just watched an old episode of "Forensic Files" where they featured the Sunset Limited tragedy.


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 24, 2015)

here is the opening scene of valley of the dolls

what train is this


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2015)

It looks like a Penn Central train, but i could not recognize any of the sites.


----------



## FormerOBS (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, Penn Central, but it appears to be from an earlier year, before New York Central merged with the Pennsylvania Railroad. I don't know the date of the release of the movie. The paint schemes indicate NYC. The locomotive is probably an RS model from American Locomotive Works (ALCO). NYC had locos of similar shape, built by Baldwin and Lima, but I don't think it's either of those due to the exhaust stack location and the lack of Lima number boards. The cars appear to be older New York Central System heavyweight cars, probably built before WWII and rebuilt. This is a commuter train --- not a long distance through train. Locations unknown to me.

That's all I got.

Tom


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 24, 2015)

Valley Of The Dolls was filmed in febuary 1967


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 24, 2015)

New York Central commuter train, perhaps the Harlem Line.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 24, 2015)

white rabbitt said:


> Valley Of The Dolls was filmed in febuary 1967


If you stay in for the whole movie after the train gets to NYC, it is actually pretty good and gives a scary portrail of what happens if you let the Booze and Pills take over your life.


----------

